# Word vertical margins messed up



## hollisterco (Nov 15, 2004)

I never touched the margins but every time I open a new document, the cursor is at the very very very very top line of the page. But in page setup it's set at 1 inch margins top and bottom. Usually there's a grey area indicating the margin areas but it's missing on my vertical ruler. Vertical ruler is clicked too.

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Not sure but it could be your Normal.dot is corrupt. Try renaming it (as a backup) then restart Word. It will then create a new Normal.dot, which will include the default margins.

Regards


----------



## allergic (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there, I'm sure you sorted this out ages ago but I had the same problem - it was caused by the "Hide white space" option in Print Layout view of Word. If you open a new word doc and the cursor is at the very top of the page (it looks like there are no vertical margins), then move the cursor up to the top of the page. The cursor will change to two arrows with the tooltip "Show white space". Left-click once and your margins will appear.


----------

